# SNOWBOB11's Lawn Journal 2019



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

New season, new journal.

Here's a link to last years journal.

I'm excited for the season to come. This will be the second full season since my reno, so I'm hoping to get the lawn to the best level it's been as of yet.

I have some new equipment that I got over the winter for this season that I'm waiting to try out.
Chapin battery sprayer with tee jet nozzle (no more pumping ).
Spyker 50lb spreader.
And best of all I'll be getting into reel mowing with this sweet machine.

So far this spring has been pretty typical for my area with big temperature swings, snow, rain, some nice days, some not as nice. All I've really got done so far is managed to rake up the debris from the cold season and send in my soil for testing. I just got back my results today so I'm going to post them below.



It's interesting to see how much my phosphorus has raised since my last test. It was lacking before and now it's too high. No biggy I just won't apply any this season. My potassium is still low so it will be a few apps of SOP to increase it.

Anyways I'll try and get some pics up soon. The grass has just started to green up which is great to see.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

One question for anyone that knows about soil and read my soil test above. Is it worth it to apply copper sulfate to increase the copper numbers being there on the lower side? I have copper sulfate if it would be recommended.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Subscribed. Sorry I can't be more help with the copper. It might be on the low side, but still in the sufficiency range and probably is not detrimental to growth. Maybe post a question in the soil fertility forum. Question, how come you didn't put in a crop code to get recommendations? If you forgot, there is a way to input it on the waypoint website and it will automatically generate a new soil test pdf with the recommendations.

https://youtu.be/8J9xq-uO5-g


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 I love the new reel!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Subscribed. Sorry I can't be more help with the copper. It might be on the low side, but still in the sufficiency range and probably is not detrimental to growth. Maybe post a question in the soil fertility forum. Question, how come you didn't put in a crop code to get recommendations? If you forgot, there is a way to input it on the waypoint website and it will automatically generate a new soil test pdf with the recommendations.


Thanks Pete. I will post up about the copper in the soil forum if no answers here.

I was thinking I could figure out what my soil needed myself instead of getting there recommendations. To be honest, after I sent off the soil I kind of second guessed myself for not adding the crop code. Thanks for the link for adding the crop code. I would not have known you could do that. I think I'm going to go ahead and add in the code so I can get the recommendations. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> @SNOWBOB11 I love the new reel!


Thank you. I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

No problem. It is kind of fun to play around with the different crop codes. They are general recommendations, but are neat to see them change for various crops/grasses. I think I changed mine at least 6 times just for fun.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

7.8 pH therefore you will need FAS for color and maybe actual chloriosis. Try to use AS for nitrogen. You are right about P and K.

I don't bother with the micros. Most of the research shows that it is inconclusive. Unless you see some visual issue that we could attribute to a micro, I would leave it alone.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good to know about the micros. I'll just leave them be being I haven't really noticed any effects I can think of.

I snagged a bag of feature iron from ebay so that's what I was going to use for colour instead of FAS. Thanks @g-man.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Update on the lawn.

The grass has really started to green up over the last week. Growth is just starting to get under way.

Yesterday I sprayed kelp 4 less extreme blend. Today I sprayed prodiamine. There is rain forecast for tonight so should water everything in.

First time using a battery sprayer and I got to say it's great. One thing I didn't really like about lawn care was spraying with my old hand can sprayer. Now I'm looking forward to the next time I got to use it lol. I got a tee jet nozzle for it and the spray is great. You can tell it's more uniform coverage.

Snapped a couple pics this morning.





The green up is honestly ahead of schedule and well ahead of most lawns around. I attribute it to the heavy nitrogen last fall. It really shows it works.

I'm getting close to the first mow of the year. Can't wait to get the reel on it. I'd say in the next week I'll give it a cut.

If I'm talking about the good it's only fair I talk about the bad. The 500 sq ft side yard is lagging behind the main yard. For one it gets a lot more shade, two it developed some powdery mildew and fungus late last year and looked a bit rough from then and three we re did the fence at the side last year and it got a bit trampled. All these factors have made it slow to get going and much thinner than the main yard. I'm going to try and give it some spring nitrogen to try and thicken it up. I might also try to seed a couple areas by where we changed the fence and along the driveway. Because I might seed I didn't spray pre e on the side yard.

I also help out my next door neighbour sometimes with there yard. Last fall I overseeded there lawn with p rye. It has actually come it pretty good this spring. Much lighter green then the all KBG but not bad. With how fast p rye germinates and establishes it almost makes me want to use it to fill in the side yard... Almost lol.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Already looking nice, @SNOWBOB11 ; and your landscaping looks great, as usual.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> Already looking nice, @SNOWBOB11 ; and your landscaping looks great, as usual.


Thanks social port.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Update on the lawn.
> 
> The grass has really started to green up over the last week. Growth is just starting to get under way.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @mribbens @llO0DQLE.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking good I'll be following your progress.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 Looks great! The fall nitrogen really makes a big difference, this past fall was my first nitrogen blitz and I'm really noticing the spring green up.

If you don't mind me asking how much did it cost to get your soil tested at waypoint, was there extra cost because of import costs?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@cfinden Thanks. The cost for the s3m soil test from waypoint is $16.50 USD. It's the same price whether your shipping from the states or from Canada. It worked out to be $22.64 CAD after conversion. Shipping was around $24 CAD by Canada post from Ontario to Memphis TN. You have to contact them and let them know you want to ship from outside the states and they will send you some forms to include in and on your box to get it across the border.

On a separate note I mowed the lawn for the first time today with the 220e. All I can say is it's going to take some getting used to lol. The mower really pulls strong when you have the throttle high and is quite a beast once you get mowing.

The grass really hasn't grown all that much yet but it was starting to need a cut. I had the mower on the highest setting which is just above 1.3" I believe. I thought to start high and gradually go lower. The grass handled the HOC great and I'll be lowering for the next cut. Goal is to keep it around 1" for the year.

The most noticeable thing is the awesome stripes it leaves. The weight of the mower and rear rollers really are good for stripes. Plus the cut quality is instantly better that the rotary. The grass blades are so cleanly cut.

I didn't take a picture today but will after the next cut.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Can't wait to see some pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The 220E has a strong engine, just feather the drive to start and anticipate your ends. Stop sooner and then feather the last 10in if you are close to something.

I'm not a YouTube personality, but someone should make a video on how to use a greensmower in suburbia.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Can't wait to see some pics! :thumbsup:


Will definitely get some pics from the next mowing. I was finishing up installing a retaining wall in the backyard for the gardens so it was a rushed first mow. First sunny and warm day here for what seems like forever so wanted to get through as much as I could.



g-man said:


> The 220E has a strong engine, just feather the drive to start and anticipate your ends. Stop sooner and then feather the last 10in if you are close to something.
> 
> I'm not a YouTube personality, but someone should make a video on how to use a greensmower in suburbia.


It took a while for me to start figuring it out. Stopping before you reach the end of a run is definitely the way to go. I had a plan before I started on how I was going to use the mower. Two perimeter passes and then straight runs. Problem was as soon as I started I was so excited everything went out the window haha. I was cutting wildly and in all directions. I think I'll do better the next time. Hopefully.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed again today. Had a much easier time using the mower. Starting to get the hang of it.

I also dropped .50lb N/M of AMS and 1lb K/M SOP.

The lawn is still getting going but I'm hoping to give some extra N this spring to fill in some still thin areas.

Here's a pic from after the mow today. Stripes are not straight at all but it's just the second mow. I'll get things figured out soon.



I left the mower on the highest setting but will probably lower it for the next cut.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I left the mower on the highest setting but will probably lower it for the next cut.


Looking good! What's the HOC on that?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Machine and lawn are both looking great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@llO0DQLE Thanks. It's just above 1.3".

@Pete1313 Thanks.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @llO0DQLE Thanks. It's just above 1.3".
> 
> @Pete1313 Thanks.


That's great info. I've been curious about how high HOC the 220 would be able to cut. Can you set it higher? I recall @g-man
mentioning there was an optional bedknife for higher HOCs.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> That's great info. I've been curious about how high HOC the 220 would be able to cut. Can you set it higher? I recall @g-man mentioning there was an optional bedknife for higher HOCs.


With a 2" front roller the max HOC is 1.42" with the front roller brackets set to the outward position.


With a 2" front roller set to the inward position(closer to the reel), the max HOC is 1.30".


The front roller can either be set closer or farther away from the reel, and is recommended to be set closer to the reel when you dont have a GTC/FTC and the result of setting it closer is a slightly lower max HOC. It is why one chart says with GTC and one says without GTC. But even if you dont have a GTC/FTC, you can still put the roller in the outward position.


Here is a pic with the roller in the inward position.


Here is a pic with the roller in the outward position.


A bedknife does not make the HOC range higher. They have different thicknesses and design. Because of this, their is a minimum HOC that a bedknife can be used at and is suggested to use the Hi-cut fairway knife at HOCs we typically cut KBG at.


I hope this info helps, and sheds some light on the max HOC capabilities of the QA5 cutting head that is on the 220E.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > That's great info. I've been curious about how high HOC the 220 would be able to cut. Can you set it higher? I recall @g-man mentioning there was an optional bedknife for higher HOCs.
> ...


Yes, it does. Immensely! Thank you for the detailed response with photos and charts.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Yes, it does. Immensely! Thank you for the detailed response with photos and charts.


:thumbsup: no problem. I enjoy talking about JD reel mowers!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good information there @Pete1313. I always seem to learn something or get great information when I read your posts.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Haven't updated in a while as I've been busy and haven't taken any pics for a while.

Today I cut the lawn and lowered the HOC to 1". That's the hight I'm hoping to keep it at for this season. I was previously cutting at about 1.3" or the highest HOC the 220e can go to. I was originally going to lower it gradually but I started to lower and just figured I'd just go for it and cut at a inch. The lawn handled it fine. I could easily drop it another 1/4" without any issues.

One issue that's started to creep in is some areas of leaf spot. It's been so wet this spring I think that is the reason why I'm seeing fungal pressure this early. I sprayed propiconazole at about 1.2 fl oz per K with a gallon water carrier. Also threw in a handful of AMS.

You can see a few spots in the pictures below where there is a little yellowing. Some is from the leaf spot some is from lowering the HOC.







Lawn is still growing slowly but I'm starting to see a few seed heads popping up. Hopefully the onslaught isn't too bad for too long.

Later this week I'm going to drop some bio solid milorganite clone fertilizer that I found last year. Got a couple bags earlier this spring. Hopefully the lawn starts growing a bit faster soon. No need for PGR just yet that's for sure.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Forgot to mention about two weeks ago I threw down some bewitched seed along the edge of the driveway where there was some salt damage over winter and around the big trees at the side where the grasses thinned. I wasn't sure how they would do being I used a pre e this spring. I loosened the soil and added a small amount of top soil before putting the seed down. They germinated and are doing really well. You can see in the second pic the seed growing along the driveway edge. I'll see if I can keep the seeds alive over the summer.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice updates. Photos look great. Good to see the Bewitched along the edge is working out despite the PRE. As far as your grass growing faster, be careful what you wish for. I was there 2 weeks ago and it was acting like it was under PGR, which I thought was cool. Now after some warm/hot days including one at 87F (Sunday), it's growing at least as fast, but with a low dose of PGR used last week. I'm actually hoping the current cooler weather slows it down again.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

You need to come to Whitby and cut the infield grass where my team plays. Should be 1". More like 3".

Looking great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Green. Your right I probably should be happy it's growing slow. Being it's almost meteorological summer it just seems so slow and that things are still just getting going.

@coachpaul77 No need for me to come to Whitby. I'm already there lol.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Thanks @Green. Your right I probably should be happy it's growing slow. Being it's almost meteorological summer it just seems so slow and that things are still just getting going.
> 
> @coachpaul77 No need for me to come to Whitby. I'm already there lol.


Just swing by Peel Park sometime before Saturday and discreetly cut the infield grass if you don't mind! Lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

coachpaul77 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Green. Your right I probably should be happy it's growing slow. Being it's almost meteorological summer it just seems so slow and that things are still just getting going.
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

You guys are in Whitby? I grew up there but moved further east... but my office is in Whitby so I'm there everyday. I used to play baseball at Peel Park when I was a kid..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Double cut yesterday. The leaf spot I was seeing has diminished and is looking better.

Put fresh mulch in all the gardens. Used scotts nature scape. Sometimes I find the scotts mulch has some overly big chunks but it was on sale so I used it anyways.

My trimmer stopped working the other day so I picked up a echo straight shaft trimmer from home depot. The trimmer I had was just a cheap weed eater so it's a big upgrade. It's a nice trimmer and does a great job. In general I prefer curved shaft trimmers but I might look into getting a landscape blade in the future so I figured I'd get the straight shaft being only straight shaft can work with one.

One thing I've noticed is less seed heads so far than last year. Not really sure why. There still there in several areas but last year there seemed to be a lot more. Maybe they just haven't fully developed yet or maybe it was the cold spring we had. Either way there is definitely less.









Don't think I've ever posted pics of my backyard. I did some seeding this spring with PRG to fill in some bare and thin areas. It actually came in pretty good and thick. The plan is to renovate it this year to bewitched. It does get a fair amount of shade on the left side so straight KBG might be a challenge but I'm going to give it a go and see what happens. It's only 500 sq ft so I can always overseed with a more shade tolerant grass if needed. I'm hoping I don't have to though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The stripes look awesome.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

where would you find bewitched kbg seed up here?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @g-man. I need to spray some feature to darken the colour a bit. Then hopefully the stripes will look even better.



MMoore said:


> where would you find bewitched kbg seed up here?


I got my bewitched for my front yard reno from brett young seeds. You can only buy in 50lb bags so I've got a lot left to do the backyard.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats on the mower! 
Great to see you get a reel on that bewitched.
Lawn and landscaping looking great as always :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Spent some time this evening trying out my diy above ground sprinklers I got. There rain bird hose end sprinklers with a spike to keep them in place. I got 4 of them and used a bunch of extra hoses I had to connect them together. They actually worked good and I got good pressure even though I had all 4 going at once. I don't know when I'm actually going to need them this year being it's rained so much but I'm sure I'll eventually have to water the lawn again so I spent some time setting them up now.





I also mowed again today. Despite spraying PGR at .45 oz/k on the 6th the lawn is growing very fast. I think because of the rain and I gave it a bunch of N it's growing at a fast clip.

I used the reel on the side yard today as well which is the first cut of the side yard with it. The side lawn was slow to get going this year and I never wanted to stress it too much so I was using the rotary up until today. Here's a pic of how it looked on April 25.



Several issues made it look so bad in early spring and I was concerned with how it would develop going forward. With a little spoon feeding and a small amount of seed on the driveway edge and around the tree it's looking a lot better now.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! That's a transformation. Spoonfeeding helped me too. It became a kind of addiction this past spring, to calculate a light rain and doing a small spoonfeed urea drop right before a cold spring rain. Nice work! Color and density look great! :clapping:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Wow! That's a transformation. Spoonfeeding helped me too. It became a kind of addiction this past spring, to calculate a light rain and doing a small spoonfeed urea drop right before a cold spring rain. Nice work! Color and density look great! :clapping:


Thank you. Spoon feeding has worked great for the side yard to fill it in. I was pretty worried in early spring when it was looking bad but to see it fill back in is great.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@ericgautier Thanks for your reply in g-man's thread. I decided to go ahead and add some propiconazole to the feature and also dissolved some urea and sprayed. The fungus isn't bad but I didn't want to wait and risk anything.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Foliar iron helps with dollar spot too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Foliar iron helps with dollar spot too.


Yes I've read that. I wasn't sure whether to just spray the iron and see if it helped or add the fungicide. I went with adding it but I think either way I would have been ok.

Unfortunately about 2 hours after applying the mix it started to rain like crazy. There was a chance of showers this evening but it turned into a blitzing rain. Hopefully 2 hours is enough for at least some of the spray to have done what it's supposed to. I'll see in the morning if it looks any different.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed trimmed and sprayed PGR with feature today. With my last app of iron, a pop up thunderstorm dropped a lot of rain soon after I applied it and I think I never got the full effect from it. Having said that the colour of the grass has darkened up a fair bit. It's noticeable darker than last year even with the lower HOC.
















That's not a good picture of the side yard. It's actually looking good too. The amount it's filled in this year has been great. I think second year KBG has been able to fill in and close bare areas better than last year for me.

The early season leaf spot (which I actually think was melting out more than leaf spot) and dollar spot I started to see has cleared up.

Looks like it's cruise control from here on out until fall. Maybe a app of SOP next month but probably no more N until the blitz.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11, it looks great!
You've got the whole package here: turf with nice color, sharp edging, and well-maintained landscaping


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> @SNOWBOB11, it looks great!
> You've got the whole package here: turf with nice color, sharp edging, and well-maintained landscaping


Thanks social port. Very kind of you to say. It's been a strange year with the early season cool temperatures and lots of rain. I still haven't had to irrigate yet.

I think it's been good for the grass though. That and cutting often has really helped things thicken up from last year.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Awesome @SNOWBOB11! And agree, second year KBG is a completely different animal in regards to filling in and closing gaps!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking great @SNOWBOB11 !


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 looks awesome!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> Looking great @SNOWBOB11 !


Thanks sinclair.


Harts said:


> @SNOWBOB11 looks awesome!


Thanks. It's getting there.


Pete1313 said:


> Awesome @SNOWBOB11! And agree, second year KBG is a completely different animal in regards to filling in and closing gaps!


Thank you pete. I've really noticed a difference this year compared to last in spreading. Not only in the sunny areas but especially in the areas that get more shade. Last year the shady areas had a difficult time filling in but this year most of the remaining gaps are gone. I've seen people post that second year KBG spreads better and it's definitely true.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Mowed trimmed and sprayed PGR with feature today. With my last app of iron, a pop up thunderstorm dropped a lot of rain soon after I applied it and I think I never got the full effect from it. Having said that the colour of the grass has darkened up a fair bit. It's noticeable darker than last year even with the lower HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an amazing landscape and turf, that is lawn of the month material there.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

mribbens said:


> Just an amazing landscape and turf, that is lawn of the month material there.


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

That's looking pretty awesome!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> That's looking pretty awesome!


Thanks @llO0DQLE. How's your bewitched looking?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

It looks alright. I'm keeping it low input this year. Just too much going on with other life stuff.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 how much was the shipping for the lapping compound from R&R?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Boom!!! Your lawn looks fantastic. Well done


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> @SNOWBOB11 how much was the shipping for the lapping compound from R&R?


Shipping was $34 US for a 10 lb tub of the 120 grit. Unfortunately they also shipped it DHL and I got a $25 CAD duty charge to go along with it. I've got a never ending supply of it now being it was a 10 lb tub. Oh well. They didn't have anything smaller so not much I could do.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Boom!!! Your lawn looks fantastic. Well done


Thanks man. It's always great to see your hard work pay off. You would know as your lawn is looking great too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

7/11 dropped monthly SOP app. Yesterday evening I sprayed iron with urea. Straight up copying pete1313 here with the spraying of urea. This morning I mowed. First with the vacuum, I mean rotary mower, then with the reel. There was a lot of leaves and sticks and stuff over the lawn from a downpour a couple nights ago that I needed to vac them up first.



Tomorrow is gly day for the backyard. I gave it a cut today in preparation for spray tomorrow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Bookmarking LOTM...I get swamped at work this time of year. Please, someone else submit, if I don't get to do so, by the end of the month. Great job, Bob!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks awesome brother. Definite LOTM nomination.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking good @SNOWBOB11! But you are not copying me, we are copying golf courses and sportsfields all over.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Bookmarking LOTM...I get swamped at work this time of year. Please, someone else submit, if I don't get to do so, by the end of the month. Great job, Bob!


Thanks so much Chris LI. Appreciate it man.



Harts said:


> Looks awesome brother. Definite LOTM nomination.


Thanks :thumbup:



Pete1313 said:


> Looking good @SNOWBOB11! But you are not copying me, we are copying golf courses and sportsfields all over.


It's true as I've found out that sports fields have been doing this for a while now but your results really opened my eyes to going foliar with N apps. I've tried it twice now and both times the results have been visible within 24hr. I'm liking how it's worked so far and look forward to spraying more in the future. I think it could be a game changer.

Today was gly day for the back yard. I'll scalp in around 4 days. Haven't really set a seed down day but hoping for the first few days of August. Back yard is only 500 sq ft so it doesn't really take too long to spray or drop seed.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey Snowbob11

What is your formula for spraying iron and urea? How much of each per K.

Also what kind of SoP are you putting down and how are you doing it...

Grass looks great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hey Snowbob11
> 
> What is your formula for spraying iron and urea? How much of each per K.
> 
> ...


For the hole 3k of lawn I used just under 1 lb of urea mixed with a touch under 3 gallons of water carrier. It worked out to around .135 lb/M of N. I use feature for the iron. 1.5 oz/M of feature. It was a little early for my next t-nex app so I didn't add any this time.

I got my SOP here. I just use a scotts hand held spreader to apply the granulars. 2 lb/M.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Snowbob11
> ...


Thanks... great information...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's now 5 days post gly app for the backyard. I scalped with the rotary yesterday evening. It's now well browned up as you can see. Pretty fast overall. Will wait another week and re apply to any remaining green areas.





I also got in a cut yesterday on the front. I'm mostly pleased with how it's looking for late July.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looks like a good kill in the backyard! Front yard is looking great as usual!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I also got in a cut yesterday on the front. I'm mostly pleased with how it's looking for late July.


Looking great! I'm hoping to get that kind of density with the new reel mower.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Looks like a good kill in the backyard! Front yard is looking great as usual!


Thanks pete. The back does look like a fairly even kill. And that's with #nomarkerdye. Haha :lol:

@rob13psu I think you'll definitely increase your density with a reel mower. Not sure if it would be the same with all grass types and cultivars but since cutting lower the vertical growth has increased a lot. You can kind of see from the picture but the grass grows sideways into the hedge mulch beds I got around the lawn. I'm always having to keep it trimmed or it looks so messy.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11, I missed out on your plan to reno the backyard. Are you converting to a bewitched monostand to match your front?
Congrats on the LOTM nomination. I was going to nominate you, but someone beat me to it (Harts, I think.)


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> @SNOWBOB11, I missed out on your plan to reno the backyard. Are you converting to a bewitched monostand to match your front?
> Congrats on the LOTM nomination. I was going to nominate you, but someone beat me to it (Harts, I think.)


Hey sp. Yes, I am going with bewitched like the front yard. I gave mazama a solid consideration as it seems it's got some of the best shade tolerance and a very dark green colour. In the end though I love my bewitched and it will be good to have the same cultivar in the front and back. I'm looking forward to seed down day. Should be fun.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've been slacking with updates on the back reno.

Yesterday I raked the grass and loosened the soil after getting up lots of thatch. I also bought 8 bags of sand and 30 bags of soil that I'm going to mix together for some leveling that needs to happen.





I got brick sand. I'm thinking this is the right sand to be using. It's pure sand with no concrete. I'm also going to use a bit of the mix to level a few small areas in the front.

This evening I sprayed the second and final blanket app of glyphosate. I got good coverage from the first app but there was a little green left in a few areas so I made sure to spray those.

It's a long weekend here so tomorrow I'll get a early start. First I'm going to use my hand held aerator and go over the area twice. Then I'll mix up the sand and soil and level. Then it's seed, roll (or maybe just stomp) the seed in place, starter fertilizer, peat moss, tenacity and water.

I'm glad I'm getting this done early. Plan was always first week of August.

Here's a couple pics I took from yesterday in between raking and grilling some corn on the bbq.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have to ask, why are the edge blocks upside down?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> I have to ask, why are the edge blocks upside down?


You mean the lip at the back that's supposed to lock them together? I don't know. I liked how they looked that way. Gave them a finished edge at the back. The other way looked so flat. Plus I wanted them to sit flush with the lower row instead of the top row being slightly behind the bottom row. Don't worry I know there not really supposed to be that way. :smile: They are glued with construction adhesive so they won't move. I actually have the ones around front the same way. :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

All done. Started out aerating the lawn in two directions. Then mixed up the sand and soil. It made for a nice mix that was easy to spread. I spread the mix over the areas I wanted to level the most and then spread some over the entire lawn. This was more for levelling than anything else.

Then it was seed, fertilizer, peat moss, tenacity and water everything in.

I was shooting for 3 lb/k (1.5 lb over 500 sq ft) of seed but ended up running out before I finished so I grabbed a couple extra hand fulls.

I'm glad with how everything turned out. Now it's just water and wait.



Ran out of peat moss right before the end as you can see in the pic in the bottom right corner. I took plain soil and sprinkled a little over the area just to finish it off.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

good luck, @SNOWBOB11! Looks like an excellent job to my eyes.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> good luck, @SNOWBOB11! Looks like an excellent job to my eyes.


Thank you sir. Seed down day is always exciting. Now the waiting begins. If no washouts happen I think things will turn out good. We will see.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Good luck brother. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You know it's crazy. We've got almost no thunderstorms this year so far and then the day after I seed we get 2 heavy downpours today. Honestly not much damage from the rain other than where the down spout splash block runs the water it washed out that area. I spread out the soil and spread a little more seed. Overall close call but not too bad.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

What kind of sand did you end up getting?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> What kind of sand did you end up getting?


I got brick sand from hardco. I asked if there was only sand and no concrete in the mix and they said yes so I went with it.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just caught up on your reno. Nice job with the leveling. Looking forward to watch your little grass babies emerge.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I have to ask, why are the edge blocks upside down?
> ...


Just a tip, and one you probably already know, but if you take a chisel and a hammer, you can knock that lip off. That's normally what you do with the first layer.

Lawn looks amazing btw! Thank you for sharing! Nice work!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Can you see them? Can you? I can.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I can see them! :yahoo:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations on your babies!!


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats!!! Look forward to following.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I can see!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh good, I thought it was just my imagination. :lol:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Can you see them? Can you? I can.


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

How cute... they have your eyes!!!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

W8INLINE said:


> How cute... they have your eyes!!!


Ok, now your getting creepy. :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pretty good germination for 9 days from seed down.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Pretty good germination for 9 days from seed down.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

This evening was 2 weeks from seed down. Germination has been good so far.







I will re evaluate in a week to 10 days if there are any areas that need more seed.

There is one area that you can see in the second picture on the right side in front of the garden edging bricks that the seeds washed into from a heavy bout of rain a couple days after seeding. It's lead to a area of dense germination. Hopefully it works itself out but I might need to take some plugs from there at some point to thin it out.

Other than that it's going good so far. Seeds should stay this height for a while as the roots get going before the grass starts growing again.

When I reno'd the front lawn I dropped a light app of N 15 days after seed down. I'm going to wait a bit longer this time. Not that it didn't work to fertilize early last time but I started earlier in the year this time so I'm going to wait it out for a bit.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I think you're going to be good, Bob!

The areas in my reno that came in the thickest last fall were the weakest all summer this year. If I were to do it again, I'd err on the side of less seed.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> I think you're going to be good, Bob!
> 
> The areas in my reno that came in the thickest last fall were the weakest all summer this year. If I were to do it again, I'd err on the side of less seed.


I think we posted in each others threads at the same time lol. Yes you are right, I am going to see if I can leave things how they are and not add any more seed if I don't need to. The KBG will fill in by itself so I should be good.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That looks great! Based on those pics I wouldn't add more seed.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

That's looking really great!

I had similar experience to Sinclair this summer with thicker areas from last fall struggling over summer and patches that looked too thin have thickened up and been going strong.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 I am comparing your germination with what happens at home right now and it is pretty close. I am at day 8. The question is, when do you consider, based on your experience, is safe to say, a downpour will have very little or no washout effect?
B


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking good. I look forward to finally seeing your backyard!

@Sinclair yours is next!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Pete1313 Yes I think I will be good and not need to add seed. The backyard does get a fair bit of shade so it's not going to spread as well as a full sun area so I think I do need to try and get good germination coverage so as to not have too many bare areas next year. So far so good.

@Grasshopper KBG is funny isn't it? Thin areas tend to be able to fill in and make you forget they were thin to begin with. As I said the back yard is shady so I want to get good coverage from the seed rather than to only rely on spreading.

@Babameca You can still get damage of the seedlings and erosion after germination from a heavy downpour so washouts can be a issue for a while with a all KBG renovation. It can help to have PRG like you do which grows fast and sends out roots to hold everything in places. The grass is tillering and developing roots now so as we get into week 3 or so washouts start to become less of a issue.

Thanks @Harts. It's getting there. Looking forward to that day 60 mark where you can kind of actually call it a yard. We will get there.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed the front yesterday. This evening I dropped some urea and SOP then watered everything in. Haven't posted any pics of the front in a while. I have a little bit of tenacity bleaching at the front of the yard as I deal with a couple small bentgrass areas so no pics from the front view today. This pic is the thinnest part of the lawn as it's under the shade of the tree for much of the day. I will post up some pics from the front view soon but as of right now apart from the bleaching the grass is the thickest and darkest it has ever been. I'm watching closely for any powdery mildew appearing on the grass under the tree. Last year it developed at the start of September and I never sprayed anything for it and it spread a bit and kind of hampered the progress of the lawn last fall. I don't see anything right now but I'll watch and act if anything develops.



Here's the back reno. I think it's coming out of pouting already. This view makes it look thicker than it is. It's coming along though.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Day 23 from seed down. I spread .25 lb N/M AMS. This is the first feeding on the reno area since starter fert at seed down.





We had lots of rain yesterday and the grass seemed to grow 1/4" in a day. It's getting shaggy and needs a cut. I watered in the AMS this morning but need to let things dry out a bit and give it a mow.

I picked this up a couple weeks ago so I'm going to mow with it to begin with.



I'm getting some bad squirrel digging damage in some areas. This was one of my main concerns with renovating the back yard. I get a lot of animals digging at this time of year. I threw a little more seed in a couple areas where there was damage. We'll see how things go but I'm sure there's going to be more damaged areas going forward.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been wondering how things are going. I'm looking foward to that first cut. Interested to know how you like that reel.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

That's looking great!

I had a lot of squirrel damage on my reno last year also... extremely frustrating but they stopped after a few weeks when i started mowing and most of the smaller areas recovered.

Got that same 18" yardworks reel for a steal at $20 last year.. it was barely used but gave it a backlap and it gives a great qoc and great to mow with.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> I've been wondering how things are going. I'm looking foward to that first cut. Interested to know how you like that reel.


I had a similar reel mower that I used when I reno'd the front and it actually worked pretty good. I sold it after I started mowing with the rotary. Not enough space to keep everything.



Grasshopper said:


> That's looking great!
> 
> I had a lot of squirrel damage on my reno last year also... extremely frustrating but they stopped after a few weeks when i started mowing and most of the smaller areas recovered.
> 
> Got that same 18" yardworks reel for a steal at $20 last year.. it was barely used but gave it a backlap and it gives a great qoc and great to mow with.


They can do a lot of damage. All I can do is feed the lawn and see how it recovers.

The push reels are nice for the young grass. This one needs a slight reel to bed knife adjustment as it's spinning too freely. I just haven't had a chance to do it yet.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Day 23 from seed down. I spread .25 lb N/M AMS. This is the first feeding on the reno area since starter fert at seed down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this looks fantastic for 23 days nice even coverage. Much further along than my kbg reno last year. Nice job. Btw your front is looking awesome as well


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

4 weeks post seed down.







I've mowed twice with the manual reel. I'm cutting on a lower than the lowest setting.

That strip in the first picture is lagging but has filled in since last week. It's also where the squirrels are doing the most damage.

It's filling in pretty good otherwise. I will drop another app of AMS this week.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Pretty good coverage. Cant wait to see it early October.

With no lawn projects this year and with the PGR preventing me from mowing, my wife has turned my attention to our gardens. Ugh. I hate gardening. I think next year I need a reno!


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I've mowed twice with the manual reel. I'm cutting on a lower than the lowest setting.


Are you letting the adjustment handles rest against the wheel?

I was doing that then cut part of the handle off to lower it more but wish it'd go even lower!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grasshopper said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I've mowed twice with the manual reel. I'm cutting on a lower than the lowest setting.
> ...


Yes sir. That's exactly what I'm doing. I believe it can go as low as 1" but it still seems like it would be better if it could go lower. Soon be time to switch to the rotary so it will do for the time being.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

32 days post seed down.









Things are progressing well. Second app of N went down on Tuesday and the grass responded. It's thickening up and growing faster. Needs another cut in this picture.

I noticed two areas of mycelium.



I need to keep a eye on this. The lawn is staying quite wet so I have reduced irrigation. Yesterday I never watered.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like a spiderweb to me.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> That looks like a spiderweb to me.


I don't think so. It disappeared too easy when I hosed it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

38 days post seed down.





Little bit sunny for good pictures but you get the idea. It's filling in well with weekly feeding.

I dropped another .25 lb N today and watered in.

I'm basically only watering once a day now unless it rains then not watering.

That was the last cut with the manual reel. I'll move to the rotary now. It's too early for the 220E. The backyard is boxed in so I have to make my turns on the grass which might lead to damage so I'm going to go with the rotary for now.

Having some issues with the front yard as I had some what I believe is bentgrass I was taking care of with tenacity. It worked good but left some bare areas. Also there are more areas of the grass than I initially thought so with reassurance from g-man I decided to just go ahead and blanket spray around 600 sq ft of the front where I saw the grass. It's better to just get it done than leave it until the spring.

Other than that the front is looking ok.



Here's the area I sprayed with tenacity.


You can see the bare areas. They will fill in but it's no fun starring at them.

Anyways next project starts this weekend. I'm pulling up the patio stone walkway along the side and back of the house and replacing with interlock. I'll take some pics once I get the project going.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

is that a blacked out TrailBlazer SS? sweet ride.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

MMoore said:


> is that a blacked out TrailBlazer SS? sweet ride.


It's actually a envoy denali with blacked TB SS rims. It's got a 5.3 with a cam. It's a fun whip.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Back reno is coming along.







It looks good but what do I know? Maybe it's actually all triv and I just think it's bluegrass.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

That looks like it's calling JD's name...."cut me.....stripe me...."


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> That looks like it's calling JD's name...."cut me.....stripe me...."


 :lol:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks really...really good. At roughly same days it is fuller than what I have, but that may also be the HOC. The best Triv reno I've actually seen in my life!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

That is coming along nicely...good job


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> MMoore said:
> 
> 
> > is that a blacked out TrailBlazer SS? sweet ride.
> ...


Motorheads on the forum...I like it! There's more than grass that bonds us together. Lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Babameca Yours is looking good as well.

@JDgreen18 Thanks man.

@Chris LI :thumbup:


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Really filled out nicely!

I'm going back in time with your journal to compare if I need to fill in with a bit more seed, but may wait since I'm just shy of 2 weeks. Helps having a point of reference, though the temps are different.

How's it lookin' this week?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Trogdor said:


> Really filled out nicely!
> 
> I'm going back in time with your journal to compare if I need to fill in with a bit more seed, but may wait since I'm just shy of 2 weeks. Helps having a point of reference, though the temps are different.
> 
> How's it lookin' this week?


I'd wait before adding anymore seed. It's still early for KBG. I seeded a bit on the heavier side for the back reno and only added a small amount of seed to a couple areas after the initial seeding.

I'm going to try to get up some pics of the back tomorrow. It's doing very well right now with continued spoon feeding nitrogen.

I also need to post some updates of the front yard. I ended up pulling out most of the triv I had and plugged what I could and seeded the bigger areas. It's very late for seeding KBG in our area so I'm not sure how it's going to work but we will see.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Appreciate the advice, I'll try and be patient to see how she goes, thanks!

Look forward to seeing the updated pics.

Know that the lawn will spread, but if you ever need any Bewitched for work in the future lemme know.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

57 days from seed down on the back reno. Things are doing well. Other that the squirrel damage it's filling in and thickening up.









Do you see what I have to deal with?


Haven't taken any pics of the front since I pulled up the triv. I think I got most of it but with the large bare areas I just haven't been in the mood to take pictures of it. I seeded the largest areas and plugged the smaller ones. It's 7 days since I seeded and I'm just starting to see germination. With the colder nights it just hasn't been great for germinating seeds. I'm not really expecting much out of the seeded areas as I know it's too late but if it's a warm enough fall maybe I can get some bewitched to grow before the end of the season. We will see. If it doesn't work I can always try a spring seeding on those areas along with nitrogen to hopefully help it thicken back up. I think it was better to just go ahead and cut out the areas of triv and be done with it. I didn't want it to get out of control next spring.

The rest of the front yard is doing well with fall nitrogen.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 the back is filling in really thick. It's going to look great next year!

Do you plan on using the JD on it? Or will there be issues with the transport wheel axles?

I have this issue with my yard. I have about a 6" swath around the fence that I have to run my rotary over. I hope to get some rotary scissors next year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> @SNOWBOB11 the back is filling in really thick. It's going to look great next year!
> 
> Do you plan on using the JD on it? Or will there be issues with the transport wheel axles?
> 
> I have this issue with my yard. I have about a 6" swath around the fence that I have to run my rotary over. I hope to get some rotary scissors next year.


I hacked off the transport wheels when I got the mower so that it could fit through the back gate so that's no issue but I'm probably going to wait until next season.

I am currently re doing the walkway and patio with interlock and there's a 4" drop from lawn to the base screening so I can't get the mower to the lawn area without lifting it or having a ramp. I'm worried about cutting too close to the edge with nothing in place to hold the edge of the grass together and with the weight of the 220E. Plus with the grass still being new and I have to make my turns in a fairly compact area I just decided to use the rotary for this season. Next year it will get reel mowed like the front.

With everything I got going on right now I just don't have much time at the moment. Those are my excuses and I'm sticking to them.

I also plan on picking up a landscape blade next season. Hoping it helps with the slight yellowing of the grass you get with the string trimmer around the edges.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I also plan on picking up a landscape blade next season. Hoping it helps with the slight yellowing of the grass you get with the string trimmer around the edges.


Truer words have never been spoken! This has been driving me crazy all year.

I need to keep my wheels on for the simple fact that from my driveway and sidewalk to my front lawn is about a 3" lip. If I don't run the engine to get it up and over easily, I am taking a running start!

It's sad but, when I buy my next house (hopefully in the next few years) one of the prerequisites will be a flat transition from driveway to lawn. This is the main reason I don't cut the front with the Toro.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 It's really looking good, great work!

If you can find a decent price on the landscape blades, let me know. @Babameca was able to source in QC but the cost is kind of prohibitive for me at the moment. I'm going to check in at my local mower place.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

So just a quick update. I seeded the large areas that I dug up the triv and plugged the smaller areas. I started feeding the seeded areas as soon as they germinated. I seeded on September 24th so very late. Not sure if the seeds have enough time to develop roots before winter but we will see.

Here's a picture of the largest area I seeded.



I dug about 2" out of the soil to make sure I got all the stolens and added a soil sand mix. I rolled it with the 220E to make sure I got the area as level as I could. We will see how it goes.

I gave the rest of the lawn probably it's final nitrogen app of the season today. The rest of the lawn is doing pretty good.

It was a bad time of day for a good picture of the lawn. I'll try and get a good picture tomorrow.

Here's one shot I did get.



I've also made progress on my walkway patio project.



It's the walkway at the front and side of the house and the patio out back.

It's time to start cutting the edge bricks. Should be fun.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

No matter what time of day it is my shade makes it a bad time to take pictures but here's one of the yard anyways.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 looks great! The top-down shot is awesome. Looks so uniform and great color.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Gotta cut those trees down!

Looks great man.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> @SNOWBOB11 looks great! The top-down shot is awesome. Looks so uniform and great color.


Thanks fusebox. The lawn was pretty stressed for a while after multiple tenacity apps (I went too heavy I think) and looked a bit rough for a while but it's coming around. Fall nitrogen on KBG is great to recover from damage.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> Gotta cut those trees down!
> 
> Looks great man.


Definitely lots of shade. I've called the city to trim them. If they don't come by next spring I'll trim them myself.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Harts said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I also plan on picking up a landscape blade next season. Hoping it helps with the slight yellowing of the grass you get with the string trimmer around the edges.
> ...


Very nice to hear of some interest in a landscaping blade. I was thinking about getting one earlier this year to help protect all of the grass that gets whacked by the string trimmer. Then, I thought that I must be going overboard, because the landscaping blade is something that the warm season folks use.
You gents have given me pause to change my mind. And now I am thinking that even people with high HOCs can use a blade, too :nod:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


I think whatever your HOC is it would be of benefit. No matter what you do you always get some browning of the turf on the edges when using a trimmer. From the videos I've seen of the rotary scissors it gives such a nice cut it's like a extension of cut quality of your mower instead of just hacking the blades off.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


After using it now for 3-4 weeks. I can say it has tons of pros, but also some cons. It cuts as clean as a reel mower, but it is easy to go too low on uneven surfaces. It is also challenging to get it close to natural fence (I have massive rocks), it bounces back on you and leaves uncut blades once in a while. I removed a trimmer head to fit it on, but I see myself to have a trimmer for some rapid 'knock off' jobs that need no precision.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Growth has been slow and nitrogen is done for the season. The seeded areas are thickening up but still thin. I'm going to be interested to see how they do into next spring.







Here's the back reno.



It's filled in well. Still has more to fill in next year. Some nitrogen next spring and it should be good.

@Green I noticed a couple areas of rust on the back reno. It's not bad but I responded to your thread about bewitched and rust and said I didn't see any but unfortunately now there is a bit that has developed. Not going to spray a fungicide being it's so late.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Color is great! Can't believe you fellas up north are just about done!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Color is great! Can't believe you fellas up north are just about done!


Thanks. Yeah, the season is coming to a close. Still should get a few more mows in and will need to use the rotary more to get all the leaves that are about to fall.

Still have to finish up my patio install. Should be done before the snow starts flying.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks good, Rust or no rust, and newly seeded or not. You'll be good come Spring.

We had to use heat a few days ago, and I pulled out a semi-Winter jacket to wear at night and in the morning.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

About 6" of snow today. Season is done. It seems like just yesterday I was mowing. Oh wait it was yesterday.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 Pounding on us right now. Being south'er it will melt next week. Not sure about us in QC.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I was hoping the forecast would be wrong. But we got all of 6" yesterday. I got my summer on last night and shoveled wearing shorts and pretended it was the Toro I was pushing and not a stupid shovel.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> I was hoping the forecast would be wrong. But we got all of 6" yesterday. I got my summer on last night and shoveled wearing shorts and pretended it was the Toro I was pushing and not a stupid shovel.


More snow today. Man this winter is here early.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Similar. I already had some damage, due to the snow removal company placing the signs too far in, so the tractor went 1 foot into the edge of the lawn...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11


----------

